# Getting a credit card with no U.S credit history



## yankbrit (Oct 10, 2010)

I recently went to my local Bank of America to discuss with them about getting a credit card. I was shocked to learn that I could not transfer my UK credit history to the U.S and they told me I would have to start from scratch with a charge card (secured card) for 11 months to build credit. Is this completely true? 

Has anyone experienced this or had another experience whereby they could get a credit card?

I pay all my bills online and a friend told me to start paying by check in order to get better credit. Is this true?

Can anyone advise me on the best way forward? I really want to start building credit as I've been here for two years without a credit card and I'd like to one day be able to make larger purchases such as a house, car etc.


----------



## Paul762 (Jul 2, 2008)

Hi,

Same senario for me and the same bank, last month I had to give them money so I could get a credit card and borrow off myself for up to and possibly 12 months. After the 12 months they said it would be reviewed and as long as I had made all payments etc I would be considered for one of there cards and my deposit returned.

When I first applied and sent them a cheque after 4 weeks they said I couldnt have a card. The reason for this was although the bank I deal with had all my details the part of there head office who gives out the cards didnt so they sent the cheque back and said I had been refused! After a trip to the bank and the manager calling the credit card department I was told it was being looked at.

2 weeks later I got a letter from the credit card department asking me where the deposit was to open the account. I have since sent the deposit got my card and I am borrowing off myself.

Part of the conditions are you have to use the card at least once a month and pay back as soon as the bill arives.

I also have a MBNA card from when I lived in the UK, I found out when I was in the bank this is owned/part owned by Bank of America, but this didnt help my case at all.

I tried different angles to get a card but this was the only way.

Good luck.

Paul


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

yankbrit said:


> I recently went to my local Bank of America to discuss with them about getting a credit card. I was shocked to learn that I could not transfer my UK credit history to the U.S and they told me I would have to start from scratch with a charge card (secured card) for 11 months to build credit. Is this completely true?


It's obviously true for your local branch of B of A, but it's probably similar at most other branches. You could always try another bank - preferably a somewhat smaller bank, local to the area. It sometimes helps if you arrange to have your paycheck direct deposited to your account in the bank. 

You could also get a genuine charge card at the local department store (Macy's or someplace similar). Those must be paid at the end of the month - no rolling over the balance - but make a few small purchases and pay them off on time and that will start your credit record up. (Wait for one of those sales periods where they'll open a charge account for you based on your driver's license and give you 5 or 10% off all purchases made that first day!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## wobbli (Oct 10, 2010)

I moved to the States in 1999. I banked with HSBC in England and, as there was an HSBC branch in my new town, I banked with them on arrival. This enabled me to get a letter of introduction from HSBC UK to HSBC USA and from day one I have full credit card access with no security and a decent credit limit. Obviously from then it was up to me to pay my bills on time... Also, via HSBC, I was able to immediately get a car loan - had to put down a third which helped a lot, but nevertheless was still able to get one. I was even able to get car insurance with the equivalent discount of a full 5 year no claims bonus because I went via the same company; albeit the US version.

My point is, if you banked in the UK or elsewhere with good credit, you will be able, with the right approach, to get what you need over here. You may need to submit a higher deposit for a loan for example, but you certainly can get what you need. The letter of introduction from my UK bank helped enormously.

Initially you may not get the best rates/cards/loans due to the 'no-credit' history problem, but you should be able to get a decent one with the right introductions and 'making do' with the bigger multi-nationals. You can always change them in the not-to-distant future as I did.

I would recommend getting hold of your bank/credit card issuer in the UK and see if they are willing to write a letter for submission here in the US. If, like me, you had your account with someone that had UK and US presence, then it should not be a problem.

Best of luck


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*credit rating*

doesn't make a bit of difference whether you pay bills on line or by check, just pay on time


----------

